# how much $$ u think...old school alpine gear



## havieri23 (Jul 19, 2006)

i have 3 mint condition olde school alpine gear. looking to sell. what do you think i can put it up for?


----------



## Wayne-o (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow I think I just wept a tear :blush: and did a fist tap to my chest after seeing the headunit. 

I would have no clue on the value of that but it is nice to see the old stuff I use to work right next to Alpine in Torrance CA in the 90's.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

The cassette unit might gather some "nostalgia money" but you can't even buy tapes anymore


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

If I had an extra couple hundred bucks I'd scoop that tape deck up in a swift hurry for nostalgia alone. Damn that stuff is clean!  What'd you do? Buy it new, put it in a time capsule and dig it up last week??


----------



## havieri23 (Jul 19, 2006)

wish i knew how much to list it for.


----------



## Titanos (Feb 22, 2008)

Cassette wouldn't matter, for someone that already has a CD changer, I'd say $50? because it's still a quality HU.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

havieri23 said:


> i have 3 mint condition olde school alpine gear. looking to sell. what do you think i can put it up for?


Everything together is worth $50 shipped, now where do I paypal?


----------



## Titanos (Feb 22, 2008)

Not for me my friend, I was giving my best guess as to it's worth.
I just finished doing *my *install, Sundown amp/woofers and CDT comps.


----------

